# Can't Download Lightroom CC after trial



## Hangofit (Nov 1, 2017)

My original version is LR4.  I did a trial of LR CC, and my original purchase didn't go through and I was unaware until LR stopped working completely.  I still have LR4 installed, and the trial version of CC.  I'm afraid to delete anything because of all of my files.  Now that I have purchased CC (yearly subscription) it won't download.  How do I proceed?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 1, 2017)

If you have a paid account now, and you are logged in, then Lightroom CC should now be working again. You can't download it because it is already downloaded and installed. Did you try starting Lightroom CC?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 2, 2017)

I just want to make sure were are all working on the same page.
LightroomClassic is version 7 of your Lightroom that you have been using as Lightroom 4.   LightroomCC is the cloud centric version 1.0 that was released along side LightroomClassic. The two are very different apps and have very different purposes. To further confuse, The app formerly called Lightroom CC or LR 6 is now Lightroom Classic and the "Lightroom CC" name has been given to the new cloud centric app.
For both of these applications you need to be running Adobe Creative Cloud Application Manager.  In the Adobe CC App Mgr on the Apps tab, you click on the {Install} button for  app that you want to install. Once installed, the button will change to {Open}, Click on {Open} to open the installed app.


----------

